# Shapeshifters: how to handle the clothing?



## theoddone (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been working on an outline for a story idea involving shape shifters. I know it is very unrealistic for them to turn into "unnamed creature" and then back into a human form and magically have their clothes on again; however, having them turn back into a human completely naked would be very messy... What do you think I could do?


----------



## dale (Sep 14, 2014)

couldn't the molecular structure of the shapeshifter have the ability to morph the complete package? as in morphing the creature so his being
has the appearance of wearing outerwear? like the outerwear itself is just another part of his being?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 14, 2014)

Definitely represent the fact that the shapeshifter isn't wearing clothes, but the appearance of clothes is their entity.

Maybe something peculiar about the feeling of the clothes that a character recognizes, or something about them appearing a certain way.


----------



## theoddone (Sep 14, 2014)

I love both of your ideas.

I never considered that a shapeshifter could change the clothing, as well; although, that would also suggest they could change other items. So, I would definitely need to put lots of thought into that.

I'm really into the idea that their clothes are an illusion they created to make it appear they are dressed, when they are not. Sounds like Mystique.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2014)

Shapeshifting! My favourite. Almost all of my books on my shelf have a shapeshifter in it.  Even my own book. 

I think the clothes problem you have is usually a good problem for your characters to have. It gives them something else to dislike if they are always having to buy new clothes. Or, maybe if they're rich, it's an excuse to go shopping! I think most of the time, shape shifters get to know when they're going to _change _and find somewhere to hide to do that. A corner to get undressed first? Behind a bush? The airplane washroom? Go back and get the clothes later. Whether they're torn or left in a neat little folded pile, I like to see what that character or those characters do with something that the average person doesn't have to deal with. The fact that they have to worry about ripping their clothes is another problem to have them face. A character that has a lot of problems to overcome is usually the best. 

What would your character do? 

Even if their clothes magically disappear and reappear with your character in your world, that's great too. You can do anything you want to. Anything you imagine them to do. If you are able to write it realistically for that character, you can make their clothes do anything. If your character does it and believes it, your reader will believe it.


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Sep 14, 2014)

It completely depends on what kind of transformation they are making. Are like they like Mystique from X-men, who starts naked and can shift into anyone, clothes included. Or is the change a drastic one where realistically clothes would be torn or not fit at all anymore?

I am assuming you are going for the latter?

You could have them wear some kind of amulet or suit that allows them to change freely without the clothes impairment, such as X-men, The Incredibles etc... Another option could be the clothes meld with the creature when shifting, and becomes the pigment of the fur / skin. Could lead to some comical aspects within the story, then changing back the clothes would still be on. 

In the end it is your story, as long as a semi-reasonable explanation is given then the reader will be happy.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember in the Woof! series, the kid who would turn into a dog would sometimes have his best friend keep his clothes safe in a gym bag.

But I'd rather think that shapeshifting would be a real mental exercise, where the clothing would be part of the consideration when the character changes, and then changes back. If I were to write such a scene, my character would concentrate on changing back into a human, but would sometimes get the clothing wrong. It would be a comical moment—for example, his friends would ask, "Hey, didn't you have a blue shirt a while ago?" … At which point, the character would promise to himself to work harder at remembering what he was wearing before shapeshifting.


----------



## theoddone (Sep 14, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> I remember in the Woof! series, the kid who would turn into a dog would sometimes have his best friend keep his clothes safe in a gym bag.
> 
> But I'd rather think that shapeshifting would be a real mental exercise, where the clothing would be part of the consideration when the character changes, and then changes back. If I were to write such a scene, my character would concentrate on changing back into a human, but would sometimes get the clothing wrong. It would be a comical moment—for example, his friends would ask, "Hey, didn't you have a blue shirt a while ago?" … At which point, the character would promise to himself to work harder at remembering what he was wearing before shapeshifting.



Haha! That would make for some really great scenes!


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 14, 2014)

theoddone said:


> I've been working on an outline for a story idea involving shape shifters. I know it is very unrealistic for them to turn into "unnamed creature" and then back into a human form and magically have their clothes on again; however, having them turn back into a human completely naked would be very messy... What do you think I could do?



You have two choices:

1) Magic

2) Sweat pants

Choose. 

Note: "Magic Sweat Pants" seems like an unpalatable choice to me. So, I didn't include it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2014)

It might be just me, but I always found the idea of shapshifters havign control over their clothing stetching my suspension of disbelief. 

If the clothes are actually an extention of themselves, would they be able to feel pain if it were torn or damaged? If you say that he/she shifted forms to include clothing, then the cloths would have to be an extension of their bodies (which might result in weird textures and other oddities like it not moving right or seemign to be attatched to the skin)

An alternative is illusionary tactics, like they are not physically changings forms, they only look like they are, and illusions could include clothing.

I generally went with functionally useful clothing for my shifter characters. I had a female shapeshifter who would wear a short, strapless dress with a pleated skirt for movement and a zipper that ran top to bottom, she would only wear it while on a mission that might require her to change forms, but when she needed to she could just unzip and shift (it was double fun because she hated dresses and her outfit of choice was usually  jeans and a tank top xD)


----------



## Ari (Sep 15, 2014)

You could do anything.
You are the creator of your own magic. You can make it that when they transform, their clothes dissolve into a thousand tiny butterflies. You can make it so that if they want their clothes back, they better be sure to catch all those butterflies in a jar.

You can do anything and make a wondrous story _just so long as_ your magic is two things. It must be plausible within your world and it must be consistent. 

The easiest way (I have found) to test my own magic systems is to attack them with questions. I have shape-shifters, too. Demand answers from yourself and never let anything slide. Even if you don't explain every fine point of magic in your story, if it's there in your mind, that will show. You can make the strangest things seem believable if you know your own rules.

And you wont make illogical happens like some well-loved fantasy I could mention *coughHarryPottercoughcough*


----------



## Gargh (Sep 15, 2014)

So if they can shapeshift,  then they can transform matter right?  Seems to me, as a lay person in the scientific arena, that all they would need is any old stuff local to them & they could reclothe themselves. 

Otherwise, I think having a conspirator is probably best. Like Woof, as Pat mentioned, where his friend would help him out or he hid changes of clothes around the locality. I kind of like the idea of having to put out a distress call for clothes!

It's worth having a good think about what genre you're writing in, in this case. If it's magical realism then your plausible options are more limited, but high fantasy, for instance, blows them right open again and leaves you beholden only to consistency really.


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 15, 2014)

Shapeshifting is totally fantasy, so forget the scientific part. It is the thing that most often repels science fiction fans.
A science based mind will immediately reject some things. They might accept an illusion-based theory, or a hypnotic ability, even something like a psy-projection power. Some things are beyond acceptance, such as The Hulk. Where did all that mass come from? What happened to it when he changed back? It ripped off his clothes except for tattered rags. I don't ever remember seeing what happened when he changed back. The next scene, he was always dressed as usual.
In other words, you're not catering to an audience who give a hoot. Choose one method and stick with it for the entire story.


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 15, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> Shapeshifting is totally fantasy, so forget the scientific part. It is the thing that most often repels science fiction fans...



I can't stand it when someone tells a fantasy story and tries to make it sound all scientificky... For instance, they make hints that there are real-world "physical laws" that are being manipulated which cause these "magical effects." The drop references to "mass" and "Conservation Laws" like some sort of scholar trying to educate a dim mind. But, anyone familiar with those physical laws is going to be insulted by seeing them so horribly abused.

"You know, Apprentice Jimmy, the Laws of Conservation of Magic state that '_Energy can neither be created or destroyed, only converted from one form to another.'_" stated Ancient Sebastian the Presumptuous.
"Yes, Master, I know this very well. However, you created a fireball in the middle of the air without drawing heat from any source or any matter being used up at all!" insisted Jimmy. "How do the Laws explain this?"
"Shut up or I shall turn you into a newt." threatened Ancient Sebastian. "And, not a particularly healthy one at that!"
"Yes, Master!"

It's just freakin' magic. Magic is magical, it don't need no darn Einstein in order to figure itself out! A "Magic System" is a wonderful thing, as long as it stays... magical.

(In short - There's only so much reality allowed in Magic. Any more than "just enough" will cause it to collapse upon itself. It's a Magical Law.  )


----------



## LostInWriting (Sep 15, 2014)

Personally, I think it makes more sense if a shapeshifter couldn't change their clothing.  To me, it is a power like, say, being able to grow huge teeth out of your mouth.  Doing so shouldn't effect things that aren't part of your body.

But that is just my opinion how I would do it.  Tis your world


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 15, 2014)

theoddone said:


> I've been working on an outline for a story idea involving shape shifters. I know it is very unrealistic for them to turn into "unnamed creature" and then back into a human form and magically have their clothes on again; however, having them turn back into a human completely naked would be very messy... What do you think I could do?



Messy is good. Messy causes problems. Problems lead to conflict.

Conflict is the foundation of good fiction.

The more problems you can throw at your character, the better. Not only do they have to deal with the repercussions of their ability, but they also have to worry about their darned clothing, too!

Even Superman had to find a phone booth to change in. Why should a shapeshifter be immune to such a problem? To make it easier on the author?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Sep 15, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> Messy is good. Messy causes problems. Problems lead to conflict.
> 
> Conflict is the foundation of good fiction.
> 
> ...



Arguably because the writer chose that it shouldn't be a problem.

It WAS kind of a problem for Clark Kent, because he never wanted anyone to see him change. However, had Lex Luther showed up with Kryptonite, you bet your dyy that he would have just flown away, regardless of clothes. Nature doesn't change as a result of clothing. If the entity's nature is such that the clothes are part of it's molecular structure when it becomes human...

However, OP, don't take this to mean s/he or it can change anything it touches. Passing molecular properties on to other molecules is... non-realistic to the extreme. It's your story though, write it how you feel it.


----------

